# AZ, Phoenix- New Eberron game looking for players



## Char_Aznable (Jul 7, 2004)

Hello alles,

   I'm looking up to round up 4 or 5 players for an upcoming Eberron campaign for Saturday nights, from 6:00 to 11:00 PM. I live in the east valley, (gilbert specifically) so I'd like to recruit east valley players mostly. If not, I have a car; I can travel. I haven't pinned down a concrete place to actually have the game right now; although there is a gaming shop not too far from my home that is open until 12:00 or so. 

Regardless, i'm looking forward to some responses.


----------



## Joseph McLaws (Dec 18, 2015)

I have 2-3 people depending on your start date and a location real close to gilbert. Sossaman and southern. We have a 4x8 table with table top clear mapping table top,minis, and all the books. Let me know if you are interested


----------

